# Contacting other posters



## tschwa2 (Apr 8, 2021)

Teresa Cassell said:


> I have a week that I will gift to you if you are interested.  It is mine left over from a divorce and I need to let it go!


You can't list in these forums.  There is a buying and selling with a subforum for giveaways.  You would want to list the season platinum, gold, silver , bronze and what weeks can be booked in your season and the current MF's if you are looking for someone to take it.


----------



## heidicami (Apr 8, 2021)

Teresa Cassell said:


> I have a week that I will gift to you if you are interested.  It is mine left over from a divorce and I need to let it go!


I understand that you can’t post this free offer on this site but I am looking for a three bedroom unit and would be willing to pay the going price if it would work in our timeframe.   Heidi


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 9, 2021)

The OP thread was started July 8,2019.


----------



## Teresa Cassell (Apr 9, 2021)

I am new on here and not sure how to do it all. I have no way to reach you apparently. Uggh


----------



## heidicami (Apr 9, 2021)

Teresa Cassell said:


> I am new on here and not sure how to do it all. I have no way to reach you





Teresa Cassell said:


> I am new on here and not sure how to do it all. I have no way to reach you apparently. Uggh


Not sure if this is allowed


Teresa Cassell said:


> I am new on here and not sure how to do it all. I have no way to reach you apparently. Uggh
> [/QUO
> 
> I realized that you are not interested in gifting a week but finding a permanent new owner for your timeshare .   Check out the information that tschwa2 gave in the reply above.  Also you will find the forum button that tschwa2 refers to along the top left of this page.  I am sorry that I can’t help any more than that - I have only used this site find last minute rentals.  Anyone reading this able to help Teresa?


----------



## jadejar (Apr 9, 2021)

heidicami said:


> I understand that you can’t post this free offer on this site but I am looking for a three bedroom unit and would be willing to pay the going price if it would work in our timeframe.   Heidi



Heidi, I sent you a pm.


----------



## heidicami (Apr 9, 2021)

jadejar said:


> Heidi, I sent you a pm.


I sent you a reply


----------



## 1st Class (Apr 9, 2021)

@Teresa Cassell 

Click on the blue user name, then "start a conversation" to contact a poster.

Click here to see Free Timeshare Giveaways and Bargain Deals.  There is also a subforum called how to give away my timeshare on TUG.

As posted above your ad should include:
Name of resort
Season owned
Weeks available for use in your season
Maintenance fees

To attract interest, many offers include paying closing costs and/or current year usage. Many Tuggers use and recommend LT Transfers as the closing company.

Highlight the resort features, 2 masters, Port Royal location, short walk to beach, and include recent photos. 

Hope this helps you get started and good luck!


----------

